# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  عکس با پسوند GIF

## reza_zidan

چطور می شه عکس های با پسوند gif را در pocket pc اجرا کرد

----------


## X_Farhad

> چطور می شه عکس های با پسوند gif را در pocket pc اجرا کرد


 اینجا رو ببینید

----------

